# McDonald's Japan training software (eCDP) found and dumped after a decade



## Ryccardo (Nov 18, 2020)

Gaming colossus *Nintendo* and fast food giant *McDonald's* have long been business partners in different ways the world over, whether that means setting up consoles for public use, having been one of the biggest and best known Nintendo Zone service providers even before they were a thing in The West, occasionally bundling Nintendo gadgets with Happy Meals and... ordering *a custom limited edition of the DSi, intended for* use with their own "game" card containing *a training course for their staff*.

While this latter fact has long been known by most hardcore gaming historians and collectors, the *eCDP Kurutore* (standing for "*eCrew Development Program - Crew Training*") was still a mystery for most people, being undumped and furthermore requiring an user account to be downloaded from a now defunct server.

That is, until yesterday, when the *successful effort* by ObscureGamers members *code1038* and *ItsMeMario* to crack the password on a save file with some user profiles already present met *Nick Robinson*'s financial effort to buy, import, dump, and publish a ROM of his copy.


```
Original release filename: DSCDP_CRUJN6_00.nds
TitleID: CRUJN6
ROM: 256 MB, SHA-1: 136AACC9D3D7C8567381CD4E735FF3C004A018D0
Save: EEPROM 512 kB, SHA-1: 52EB13E817EA76CBAA9761984E4B62B2723E7146
Username and password to be used with that save: "482500" for both
```

 Source and original discussion on ObscureGamers
 Documentary by Nick Robinson (50') on YouTube
 Discussion topic

Picture credit: unknown seller, via Importaku


----------



## luigirockz (Nov 18, 2020)

Very cool to see stuff like this still going even after so long!


----------



## zoogie (Nov 19, 2020)

Here's what I find funny about stories like this.

*hacking/homebrew spaces*: Stop sharing that 20 year old encryption key or game prototype, it's PIRACY!
*mainstream normie gaming spaces*: Here, have a full copyrighted ROM, no worries.

on topic: Where's my fan translation already?


----------



## Tweaker_Modding (Nov 19, 2020)

we need an english patch for this


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 19, 2020)

this is the final boss


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Nov 19, 2020)

WOW ITS AMAZING TIME TO PIRATE THE GAME/THNGY


----------



## elk1007 (Nov 20, 2020)

So...I can't figure out how to hang up the hashbrowns to drain on the fryer.

Also wanted to point out that all of the character avatars look like women.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Nov 20, 2020)

I remember once seeing a vid about this lost, uh, "game"?
And some peeps discussing in the comments about some a-hole hoarder that had a copy but wasn't willing to dumb/share it 'cus, as the guy put it, was afraid of legal confrontation or something.

Like MeatClown would give two simpleflips about something they probably don't even remember anymore being dumped on the internet.
What an assfuck.


----------



## Kwyjor (Nov 20, 2020)

Ryccardo said:


> Documentary by Nick Robinson (50') on YouTube


The presentation is delightful, but it's a bit silly how he talks breathlessly about _consulting_ with a _preservationist_ about dumping the game with GM9.  It's not like the cart had some kind of specialized hardware lockout; a child could do it.


----------



## banjo2 (Nov 20, 2020)

Kwyjor said:


> The presentation is delightful, but it's a bit silly how he talks breathlessly about _consulting_ with a _preservationist_ about dumping the game with GM9.  It's not like the cart had some kind of specialized hardware lockout; a child could do it.


It's also kind of odd how he goes out of his way to get a 2DS modified for video capture when he could've emulated it (which he recommends at the end), ig the most logical reason is that he wasn't sure it would work on emulator

I would've liked to have seen if there's anything interesting on the DSi systems themselves, not that I expect any special software or something like that, it just would've been cool


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Nov 20, 2020)

well got it working on melon ds
next time to install it on my dstt


----------



## Kanakops (Nov 20, 2020)

Epic, thank you nick


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Nov 20, 2020)

yes my child be my mcdoanlds mentor


----------



## GioroGiori (Nov 20, 2020)

How can I Run this in a R4?


----------



## elk1007 (Nov 20, 2020)

Just drop the .nds file and the save file in the root


----------



## GioroGiori (Nov 20, 2020)

elk1007 said:


> Just drop the .nds file and the save file in the root



I Have White Screen and not load


----------



## elk1007 (Nov 20, 2020)

So you can open the game and it doesn't load?
Update the R4's firmware.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 20, 2020)

So a game where you play as an employee from McDonald's, huh?

Google Store and App Store now have plenty of those.


----------



## GioroGiori (Nov 20, 2020)

elk1007 said:


> So you can open the game and it doesn't load?
> Update the R4's firmware.


I See, Thanks pal


----------



## GioroGiori (Nov 20, 2020)

Nope, updated my Firmware don't work


----------



## Kwyjor (Nov 20, 2020)

GioroGiori said:


> Nope, updated my Firmware don't work


Can you run any other .nds files, or is this the only one that doesn't work?


----------



## GioroGiori (Nov 20, 2020)

Kwyjor said:


> Can you run any other .nds files, or is this the only one that doesn't work?


The Other roms & Roms with translation patch works, this no

And Homebrew works too


----------



## Kwyjor (Nov 21, 2020)

GioroGiori said:


> The Other roms & Roms with translation patch works, this no
> 
> And Homebrew works too


Then I suspect there's either something wrong with the SD card in your R4, or something went wrong with your download.

You should find an SHA-1 calculator that you can use to verify that the file you downloaded has the correct SHA-1 ( 136AACC9D3D7C8567381CD4E735FF3C004A018D0 , as noted in the first post).  You can use the command line version built into Windows, or you can probably find a GUI version with a quick Google search.

To test your SD card, you should copy everything off of it and use h2testw, as in https://3ds.hacks.guide/h2testw-(windows).html .


----------



## GioroGiori (Nov 21, 2020)

Kwyjor said:


> Then I suspect there's either something wrong with the SD card in your R4, or something went wrong with your download.
> 
> You should find an SHA-1 calculator that you can use to verify that the file you downloaded has the correct SHA-1 ( 136AACC9D3D7C8567381CD4E735FF3C004A018D0 , as noted in the first post).  You can use the command line version built into Windows, or you can probably find a GUI version with a quick Google search.
> 
> To test your SD card, you should copy everything off of it and use h2testw, as in https://3ds.hacks.guide/h2testw-(windows).html .



Ok, I'm idiot, for some reason using DeSmuME and Converting saves broken the .nds for some reason, I Only have to change the save file to .nds.save (because I'm using this save format too long) and put in my games folder, It's works 

Anyway, Time to enjoy this media


----------



## Cr4shMyCar (Nov 21, 2020)

This is exactly the type of oddity that I love, and it’s great to hear that it’s finally been dumped and preserved!


----------



## Sere (Nov 23, 2020)

Really excited to try this. Hope maybe we can see some language patches in the future too.


----------



## Jman1070 (Nov 24, 2020)

Sere said:


> Really excited to try this. Hope maybe we can see some language patches in the future too.


Heck yeah, I hope some cool people translate this. I’m glad this is out!


----------



## Jayro (Nov 26, 2020)

The story of what it took to get the game dumped is long, almost an hour, but worth every second.






Jman1070 said:


> Heck yeah, I hope some cool people translate this. I’m glad this is out!


Same here, it's worth an English translation for sure.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 26, 2020)

Nick Robinson makes some pretty good documentaries. Hadn't seen this yet, but was well worth the watch.
The game doesn't seem to be anything special, but it's basically what I expected.
I wonder what it will end up being worth in the future. It might be about as rare as Nintendo World Championship, but it's nowhere near as iconic.


----------



## Vila_ (Nov 26, 2020)

Amazing work, can’t wait to try this out!


----------



## alex_0706 (Nov 29, 2020)

Jayro said:


> The story of what it took to get the game dumped is long, almost an hour, but worth every second.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




True, i would love to see a english mod/hack for the game.
Or at least a ENGRISH one. Crappy english is still better than no english


----------



## Kwyjor (Nov 29, 2020)

Jayro said:


> The story of what it took to get the game dumped is long, almost an hour, but worth every second.


You know that's the same video linked in the OP, right?

As I mentioned, dumping the game is trivial. Getting it was the tricky part.



alex_0706 said:


> Or at least a ENGRISH one. Crappy english is still better than no english


Retroarch has DS support, doesn't it? You can use its auto-translate feature if you really want to.

A patch is already in progress.
https://gbatemp.net/threads/w-i-p-mcdonalds-ecdp-fan-translation-alpha-patch-0-5-easy-menu.577809/


----------



## Tweaker_Modding (Dec 1, 2020)

for those wondering this works on TwilightMenu++  just fine


----------



## Drekiyo (Jan 13, 2021)

Someone just put another copy on eBay, not sure if real tho itm/233858300291?ViewItem=&item=233858300291&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:NL:1123


----------



## a-problem (Feb 13, 2021)

Try it again, there were new updates for flashcarts.
I got it to run on my ACE3DS+ card (R4 clone that uses older software) so it should work for you too. If it doesn't just use Twilight Menu++

Also I have a problem where it buzzes when I try to select the first option, and the second and third options won't let me by either. I set the save type to .SAV extension and 512K, but still no dice. The game itself boots fine, and shows the opening intro and plays sounds (that won't happen if there isn't enough save memory). so how do i fix it, anyone?


----------

